# Using Pinfish off the Bob Sikes



## johnnyaloha (May 23, 2008)

I've been reading over this site for a while now, but I've never actually posted. There's tons of great info on here. I'm trying to get back into fishing, since I haven't really fished since I was a kid.

I was wondering if anyone uses live pinfish off the bob sikes bridge, and if so, what can I expect? Everytime I go to the bob sikes I always use live shrimp and I catch mostly smallish grunts, baby reds, and junk fish. I'm ready to hook up with something bigger. I ran into some pinfish off the bank right before you get on three mile bridge, and I filled up a bucket pretty quick. Now I just need to know what to do with this bait fish. I tried putting them on a hook and casting them back in with no luck. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't been there lately, but so I've heard. 



Jacks and kings are around there if you know how to fish for them, I don't. 



Try a fresh croaker or pinfish any time of the day.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Small pinfish are great baits. Use a small egg sinker and fish them right next to the pilings and you can catch black snapper, flounder and redfish. They need to be small though. If they are larger say than 2 inches you might take some scissors and trim off their sharp dorsal fins. If you have a bait net you should be able to net up some alewives and just freeline them off of bob sikes for spanish. Someone in an earlier post mentioned the Spanish have shown up at the end of palafox. That is a very accessible place to fish. I have never had much luck with spanish on freelined pinfish. They are usually keyed in on alewives or glass minnows. If you can't net them up just use a gotcha lure.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you need to know how to rig the bait? See above.



Dave


----------



## johnnyaloha (May 23, 2008)

I think the ones I was catching were a little too big. They were about 4"-5". I don't have a net to catch these things, so what are some alternatives for catching the little ones?

btw, a friend at work also said to cut of the dorsal fins. Is that just so you don't get poked or does it make it easier for the fish to swallow?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Cutting off the dorsal spines makes it much easier for a fish to swallow them. You should invest in a bait net. They are absolutely invaluable and the small ones [6-8 feet] are easy to throw. If you can't get someone to show you how to throw it there are a lot of how to videos on youtube. [the one producedby Calusa nets is great]Usually if you buy your net from a tackle shop there should be someone there to show you how to throw it. Once you have a bait net the world is your oyster. You can go just about anywhere and throw some chum in the water and catch the tiny pinfish. Or just go to the bridge and net up the alewives.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

As for rigging, use a 2 foot+ flouro leader with swivel to mainline, if freelining it use a circle hook through the back/tail with no weight or a very small split shot. If fishing the pilings for mangos or sheepshead use a small egg sinker above the swivel and small circle hook through the nostral. I would also use power pro around the pilings. Good luck.


----------



## Landon531 (May 5, 2008)

Where is 3 mile bridge?


----------



## Landon531 (May 5, 2008)

SOrry meant bob sikes but dont know where either are.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

3 mile bridge links Pensacola to Gulf Breeze, Bob sikes links Gulf Breeze to Pensacola Beach.

http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GWYE_enCA247CA247&q=%2c+pensacola%2c+bob+sikes


----------

